# Zapp Brannigan Rest In Peace - Long Live Sister Mary Loquacious



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My Fire, Zapp, gave up the ghost last night.  

His charging port was a little sketchy for months - it would sometimes just lose the connection and stop charging for a minute or so ... but last night, the port died.   My replacement is on its way, but even overnight shipping has a monday delivery which means this weekend I'll have to surf the web from a desktop like an animal.

Luckily, Oncle Julien, my trusty K3 is still up and about so I'm not completely without reading materials ....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

RIP Zapp..


Ya know, my ports kinda sketchy too... I was so happy that it wasn't overheating like that first one, I have just been ignoring it..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> My Fire, Zapp, gave up the ghost last night.
> 
> His charging port was a little sketchy for months - it would sometimes just lose the connection and stop charging for a minute or so ... but last night, the port died. My replacement is on its way, but even overnight shipping has a monday delivery which means this weekend I'll have to surf the web from a desktop like an animal.
> 
> Luckily, Oncle Julien, my trusty K3 is still up and about so I'm not completely without reading materials ....


Sorry to hear about Zapp, Geoffrey! We'll have a moment of silence.

.....

Always good to have a backup Kindle! Yay for Oncle Julien!

Betsy

(Am I the only one that finds it ironic that a device named "Zapp" had electrical problems?)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was having the same thought, Betsy. . . . 

Sorry for your loss, Goeffrey. . . . . .whtcha naming the new one. . . . .perhaps a name that doesn't imply electrical malfunction?  

And, if that's the worst thing for your Friday the 13th, you'll be fine!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a thought, you're sure it's the Fire's port and not the cable you're using?  Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, if that's the worst thing for your Friday the 13th, you'll be fine!


I'm stuck all day in a workshop that has very little to do with me .... but that's not bad - just tedious.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just a thought, you're sure it's the Fire's port and not the cable you're using? Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. I tried 4 or 5 cables - including amazon cables - and they charge other items but not the Fire.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Poor, poor Zapp.  

And, y'know, Ann has a point about the name thing.... 

I'm surprised they couldn't get it to you tomorrow.  It's not like Dallas is the boonies to not get a next day delivery....sheesh. They could've stepped up.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Poor, poor Zapp.
> 
> And, y'know, Ann has a point about the name thing....
> 
> I'm surprised they couldn't get it to you tomorrow. It's not like Dallas is the boonies to not get a next day delivery....sheesh. They could've stepped up.


They were going to send it with a Tuesday delivery until I argued. I live about 1.5 miles from the main UPS hub in Mesquite so I know it's not a matter of access by their drivers.  That and the Kindle customer service rep said that UPS doesn't offer Saturday delivery in my area.

For names, I'm working on ideas now. All my kindles have been fictional characters and some of the different names I'm tossing around are:

Offred
Lady Evaine
Lamiya Mesgana
Nanny Ogg
Illusio Diamondmask
Brede Shipspouse
Lady Rothana
Agnes Nutter, Witch

I like them all for different, geeky reasons, but Illusio Diamondmask is kinda winning ....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking you were in Uptown for some reason.  Heck, even living down in northern Ellis County, I get Saturday delivery occasionally with Prime stuff.  Sheesh!

Nanny Ogg jumped out at me first off, but Illusio is pretty good too....Lady Rothana has a nice ring as well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I hang out Uptown quite a bit but I live in East Dallas at I-30 near the Dallas/Mesquite border


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP Zapp


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Illusio Diamondmask jumped out at me before you even said you were leaning that way. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

personally, I'm a big Agnes Nutter fan....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

flying scarlet piranha said:


> personally, I'm a big Agnes Nutter fan....


That happens to be the book I'm reading at the moment, and now I think I'm leaning towards Sister Mary Loquacious ....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> That happens to be the book I'm reading at the moment, and now I think I'm leaning towards Sister Mary Loquacious ....


just go with Adam. It's classic...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I updated the new Fire to 'Sister Mary Loquacious' online and it makes me giggle there.  Now I need to see what it looks like on the device when she arrives.  

I may need a different cover for her too ... I'm not sure if a nun should be sporting a lipstick red cover.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Gee, I get Saturday delivery here in no-where-ville FL! (i'm actually an hour NW of Orlando). 

Happy you are at least getting it on Monday!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I updated the new Fire to 'Sister Mary Loquacious' online and it makes me giggle there. Now I need to see what it looks like on the device when she arrives.
> 
> I may need a different cover for her too ... I'm not sure if a nun should be sporting a lipstick red cover.


I would think that the order 'Sister Mary Loquacious' belongs to would applaud a lipstick red cover. Great name; makes me want to reread that book again.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

There is that .... rules are different when one is a satanic nun of the Chattering Order of Saint Beryl ...


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Zapp.  Unable to go out in his preferred method - Death by Snu Snu.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hope your new Fire lasts longer Geoffrey.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Has the good Sister arrived yet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I updated the new Fire to 'Sister Mary Loquacious' online and it makes me giggle there. Now I need to see what it looks like on the device when she arrives.
> 
> I may need a different cover for her too ... I'm not sure if a nun should be sporting a lipstick red cover.


Well, once she starts the Conference Center, she'll need the lipstick!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is Sister Mary Loquacious of the Chattering Order of St. Beryl:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Enjoy Bearing an Hourglass, Sister Mary!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome, Sister Mary Loquacious of the Chattering Order of St. Beryl!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, it looks like I'm having a bit of a run of bad hardware.  I'm having charging issues with this one too ....   

I called Amazon support and they're sending a third one out but I wonder if I should keep the same name.  I love the name Sister Mary Loquacious, BUT I've had two kindles that have had problems and each have had names retired .... I wonder if I'll jinx it by naming it after a faulty device.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My K2, the Great A'Tuin, has kept her name through a few exchanges of hardware (a couple due to the old sunfade problem and one due to a cracked screen) in her first year. She has had no hardware problems since then. Therefore, I don't think that your Fire keeping the name Sister Mary Loquacious would be a jinx. Zapp Brannigan, on the other hand, could be a problem.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Could I have jinxed my Fire, Ramoth, by suggesting that the name Sister Mary Loquacious not be retired? 

Today Ramoth appeared to not be charging when I was trying to make sure it had a full charge before leaving for lunch -- no orange light, no green light, no moving green charging symbol. I will check again after lunch and with a more depleted battery.

ETA: After lunch the device info screen said 62% while the battery icon still looked nearly full. After a power off and reboot, the battery icon changed to show about half. My Fire then charged normally. False alarm. (Or probably software instead of hardware.   )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, good.  I'd hate to think the good Sister reached across the universe and killed your heathen kindle.      

I did go with Sister Mary Loquacious again on this new device and so far, so good ....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Could I have jinxed my Fire, Ramoth, by suggesting that the name Sister Mary Loquacious not be retired?
> 
> Today Ramoth appeared to not be charging when I was trying to make sure it had a full charge before leaving for lunch -- no orange light, no green light, no moving green charging symbol. I will check again after lunch and with a more depleted battery.
> 
> ETA: After lunch the device info screen said 62% while the battery icon still looked nearly full. After a power off and reboot, the battery icon changed to show about half. My Fire then charged normally. False alarm. (Or probably software instead of hardware.  )


Glad to hear Ramoth is okay! Pern reference?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Oh, good. I'd hate to think the good Sister reached across the universe and killed your heathen kindle.
> 
> I did go with Sister Mary Loquacious again on this new device and so far, so good ....


Are Pernese dragons heathen?  

Glad to hear that Sister Mary Loquacious of the Chattering Order of St. Beryl is doing well. 



Steph H said:


> Glad to hear Ramoth is okay! Pern reference?


Yes. Mnementh might have been more appropriate as he can eat firestone, but Ramoth fit better (especially when followed by a phone number).


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

At least I finally got a reference in this thread.  I have no idea of the names that Geoffrey came up with as possibilities.  

But I'm glad to hear that Sister Mary the Second is working out well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire is Fawkes. . . .you get that, don't you?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes.  Yes, I do.  Well, I presumed it was a Harry Potter reference.  I suppose it could be something else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have Hedwig, Hogwarts, and the The Tardis

Those are eInk kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also have Hedwig, Hogwarts, and the The Tardis
> 
> Those are eInk kindles.


I didn't know that the Doctor visited Hogwarts. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Why wouldn't he?   


Actually, that would make a cool episode. . . all about how Hogwarts is real and JKR stumbled upon it. . . . . .The Wizarding world is actually a bunch of aliens in hiding from some other baddies. . . . .of which He Who Must Not Be Named is, of course, the head. . . . .And that explains why she was able to write everything so realistically!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

R.I.P., Zapp.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why wouldn't he?


Well, of course, he _might...._and _would_ given the opportunity....



> Actually, that would make a cool episode. . . all about how Hogwarts is real and JKR stumbled upon it. . . . . .The Wizarding world is actually a bunch of aliens in hiding from some other baddies. . . . .of which He Who Must Not Be Named is, of course, the head. . . . .And that explains why she was able to write everything so realistically!


I would definitely want to see that episode!

Betsy


----------

